# Best natural look dashboard cleaner



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Not been around for a while so im wondering if there's any new interior cleaners...have used 303 aerospace protection in the past...found it works .....but still leaves a sort of coating behind which I dont like....I want something that after has been used you cant tell the dashboard has anything on it...just clean...if such a product exists....


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I find Autobrite Pink Sheen leaves a nice matte finish :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Gtechniq matt dash


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I like the Angelwax 

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=angel-plastic-interior-dressing


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

try scholl purple. simply spray onto an applicator pad and wipe on allowing to dry naturally. really great finish that just looks clean rather than dressed


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autosmart's StarDust I find is quite good. Dash in the e250 gets done everyday with it.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Tried the AngelWax AnGel from a waxybox a few months back. Totally loved it!

Only thing is their postage cost is a bit harsh. Bearswax factory told me on Instagram that they are going to stock it soon, but nothing on their site yet.

I think the main thing with interiors is buffing after a few minutes of the dressing soaking into the plastics etc.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Werkstatt satin pro for the win, not only does it clean and leave a natural finish it also leaves a protection behind making it so easy time after time. 
Gonz.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Drewie said:


> Tried the AngelWax AnGel from a waxybox a few months back. Totally loved it!
> 
> Only thing is their postage cost is a bit harsh. Bearswax factory told me on Instagram that they are going to stock it soon, but nothing on their site yet.
> 
> I think the main thing with interiors is buffing after a few minutes of the dressing soaking into the plastics etc.


Agree AnGel interior dressing leaves a lovely finish and smells lovely.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Why not just clean with APC and not apply a dressing


----------



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Why not just clean with APC and not apply a dressing


Ya I do this from time to time depending on what customers want. Autosmart Finish is a really good product too. U can use it neat for a sheen or dilute it 50/50 for a more matt finish


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

The words in the title means that i would have to suggest 

Poorboys Natural Look Dressing

Used it on a couple of cars now, just wipe on with a sponge applicator and buff off with a MF:thumb: Only £12 aswell


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

DocIS200 said:


> Ya I do this from time to time depending on what customers want. Autosmart Finish is a really good product too. U can use it neat for a sheen or dilute it 50/50 for a more matt finish


the other one to look at is Pazzaz, which is excellent on dashboards with an anti-reflective finish.


----------



## Ipo (Jul 9, 2013)

Can all these suggestions be used on all interior trims excluding leather? Looking for something that does the whole thing if possible.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I used to use furniture polish with no ill effects. I tend to find interior dressings/cleaners pretty pointless.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The werkstatt can be used on leather too, also adds a protection to it. 
Gonz.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Poorboys Natural Look Dressing or Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


----------



## Nick_NBM (Aug 15, 2013)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> The words in the title means that i would have to suggest
> 
> Poorboys Natural Look Dressing
> 
> Used it on a couple of cars now, just wipe on with a sponge applicator and buff off with a MF:thumb: Only £12 aswell


.....and it smells awesome.....(well it used to, my last bottle lasted me 8 years!)


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Werkstat Satin Prot


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Pink sheen. Great stuff


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Autosmart Finish diluted 1:1 gives a lovely matt finish on interior trim and smells good too!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Ipo said:


> Can all these suggestions be used on all interior trims excluding leather? Looking for something that does the whole thing if possible.


Autosmart Pazazz and Finish can be.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

Sonax Matt Cleaner. Reduces electrostatic charges and looks natural/clean than dressed.

Here is great review from CEE DOG.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I would take a damp mf sponge also , it s what I m doing to my mother s CTS Cadillac , which was recommended by dealership .

I love Sonax Matt Cleaner as well , as was stated above & Leatherique Prestine Clean also .


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I use AF Spritz i think it leaves a nice natural look


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Another vote for AF Spritz.


----------



## _007_ (Aug 18, 2013)

Meguiars quick interior detailer


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Well I thought id try the werkstat satin prot....only to find its out of stock everywere!!!


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

has anyone tried the new Car skin interior, im a massive fan! leaves a nice clean look


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Carpro Perl 1:5.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

DocIS200 said:


> *Ya* I do this from time to time depending on what customers want. Autosmart Finish is a really good product too. U can use it neat for a sheen or dilute it 50/50 for a more matt finish


From that very word onwards, I couldn't help but read your post in a German accent.


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

ImDesigner said:


> From that very word onwards, I couldn't help but read your post in a German accent.


:lol:

I use APC at 40:1 and that cleans the dash properly and leaves a nice clean finish behind. found all the interior cleaners i have used instead or after that dont really leave as good of a finish but that could be just me.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

I've just bought and used for the first time Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash and rate it. Easy to use and leaves a nice natural finish.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Megs natural shine for me


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Smartwax Smartdressing for me.
It was the first dressing I used which gave me just that new dashboard look I was looking for.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Autofinesse Spritz for me


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> The words in the title means that i would have to suggest
> 
> Poorboys Natural Look Dressing
> 
> Used it on a couple of cars now, just wipe on with a sponge applicator and buff off with a MF:thumb: Only £12 aswell


same as this love this stuff and smells great


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Carpro Perl 1:5.


This, it has so many uses.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Gtechniq matt dash


i'll second that one.. a great product


----------

